# Rubs, ribs n' stuff - pt. 3



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahh, my fingers and brain are tired. I'll post this one later. Sauces. Gotta get outside and check on a few things.

[attachment=0:x2r3qe2b]photo.JPG[/attachment:x2r3qe2b]


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

What time is dinner, dont want to miss it


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's so cool my monitor has goosebumps.

More pictures!!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Looks good!


----------

